# Fanfic.com Warhammer 40K Tales.



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

There are a lotta of good fanfics which have not been properly represented around the wonderfully large Warhammer 40k Community.

Top of the pile Warhammer 40K:
http://www.fanfiction.net/community/Top_of_the_Pile_Warhammer/31842/

Best Warhammer fics out there, according to me..
http://www.fanfiction.net/community/Warhammer_Top_stories/62530/


----------

